# Comments on chronographs please....



## Engine10 (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm using a Radartron from BassPro. Simple, portable, cheap.

It's OK. I'm getting fairly comparable figures within an acceptable margin from local shop chrono on the Black Mamba and Allegiance.

It provides a trend for equipment variations enabling you to know roughly how much you're gaining/losing.

Like removing the rubbery string things that were on the Allegiance when I got it gave me 6fps.


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

Engine10 said:


> I'm using a Radartron from BassPro. Simple, portable, cheap.
> 
> It's OK. I'm getting fairly comparable figures within an acceptable margin from local shop chrono on the Black Mamba and Allegiance.
> 
> ...


I agree with engine10 I have the same one and it's very handy how portable it is! It is very comparable to every other chrony I've put it up against!


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

Bahhhh what do you guys know?:wink:


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

*Shooting chrony*

I have a shooting chrony and love it. I have had them for 25 years and never had a single problem I don't know if the model you are talking about is for bows only or not. I looked on the website and couldn't find it. The Shooting Chrony F1/M1 I use is for guns, bows, paintballs or whatever. Compact and easy to use.

Check them out http://www.shootingchrony.com/ 

I would highly recommend it.

Chris


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

Thanks Guys,

I think I will be going for the (F-1) Archery Shooting Chrony which is their F-1 Chrony and light kit in a nice package. 

I did not realize it until I contacted the company that Shooting Chrony® is 100% Canadian. Another reason to choose their product. :thumbs_up


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

OOPPSS I forgot to mention the Canadian thing. They have been in business a long time and making great stuff. I need (want) a printer for mine now.


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

I have the F-1 (dont have the archery light kit) and i love it .... Use incandesant lights tho or natural sunlight ...Florescants flicker and give a false reading


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

I have an Archery Chrony too, it comes with a light kit. Plus the light blocks have larger sensor areas so you're not shooting a million arrows to get the speed.


----------



## dsal (Dec 24, 2008)

*shooting chrony*

I have the F-1 ,with lighting system which i use for indoors, no compalints, thing work great for what ever you want to shoot, look them up.I purchased it right from them in mississauga.Great product.


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

araz2114 said:


> I have a shooting chrony and love it. I have had them for 25 years and never had a single problem I don't know if the model you are talking about is for bows only or not. I looked on the website and couldn't find it. The Shooting Chrony F1/M1 I use is for guns, bows, paintballs or whatever. Compact and easy to use.
> 
> Check them out http://www.shootingchrony.com/
> 
> ...


 I find my shooting chrony gives me poor readings inside. My Uncle sent me this one adter he replaced it with a Prochrony. I can have it setup and not moved shoot 10 shots within 1-2fps difference, go an hour later and it'll change 10-15fps slower, and later it'll be 20-25fps faster. Fresh battery, same deal. I set it up the same way my Uncle did and still crazy readings. I've even hit 789fps. Not that they all do it, but mine does. I'm thinking of a Prochrony with the infrared sensors to eliminate the lighting issues with them. I think Prochrony is the company with them. JMHE


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

I think you might need a light kit if you don't have one already also and make very sure there's no flo lighting near the chrono. Weird numbers are usually a result of shadows cast from different lights, possibly even sunlight shining through a window.


----------



## Zappem (Feb 11, 2006)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=649199&highlight=chronographs

Above is a link with a lot of good info on chronographs. Check out the light kit that one of the AT member made.


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

I see they have a new lighting system, it uses led. I may trade mine in for the archery one and get the led light system.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

NorSask... your Shooting Chrony is busted! Send it back and get it fixed. I have shot thousands of shots through mine. From my high powered benchrest rifles to archery Compound and Crossbows.... and lately my high powered air rifles. I just shot my new airgun through mine. I started with CP pellets at 960 fps shot close to 200 rounds through it and finished up with the same CP pellets and had the same shot string. I was using the light kit indoors. I have even put mine in between the screens of a Ohler Chronograph and had it read the same. Ohler is considered one of, if not the best chronograph on the marked. They use 3 screens and take a reading between the 3 different screens and do a comparison.

I am sure Prochrony would be good also. I know nothing about infrared sensors.

Chris


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

I figured my chrony was screwed when it started jumping around like that. The chrony with the infrared sensors is a Pact ind. chrony. The infrared sensors are an addon and run about 90.00 US. Not sure if I'll get a shooting chrony or a Pact. I like the fact I can trad my SC in for a new one.


----------

